# More Pictures :)



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I have even more pictures of the goats. Enjoy!
All three:








Splash:








http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ts2744.jpg
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ts2757.jpg
Shadow:








http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ts2727.jpg
Rosie:
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ts2743.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ts2726.jpg
























http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ts2718.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ts2711.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ts2710.jpg









Ok, I think I'm done.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I LOVE SHADOW! She is a real beauty.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awwwww those are great!!!! LOL Rosie is just sooo funny. And yeah, I love Shadow too Eliya! She looks so sweet and quiet .


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Katherine. Shadow definately is the quiet one!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Katherine. Shadow definately is the quiet one!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Katherine. Shadow definately is the quiet one!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww...Rosie is adorable!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Rosie looks like she's having a blast!! Splash and Shadow don't look like they are wanting to enjoy the snow like Rosie is LOL!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha. Those silly Nubians! They seem to hate snow. Pixie does at least. Such royal princesses don't like getting their feet wet! 
Rosie is so awesome. Haha she always looks like she is having so much fun.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------

